# Winged Warrior III. HUGE RACE/SHOW. May 12. Join us!



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

*I can't leave you guys out of this event, the NICO club was involved with us last time, as well as this time! I just don't want to leave anyone out, so you guys/gals can consider this your personal invite to join us. REGISTRATION OPENS JANUARY 1st!*

Please Join us on this special day for the kids at Riley hospital. This is a NOT FOR PROFIT event, and will have a SHOOTOUT (Import vs Domestic),a Racecar/exotic car/motorcycle/ and CARSHOW on the grounds. Please help us spread the word to fellow racers in the midwest. We all Thank-you for helping us. We are expecting crowds of 10K, and if you want to inquire about vending/sponsoring, please inquire!


For Immediate Release: 

To: LOCAL Potential Sponsors/Vendors/Racers/Carshow participants: 
For: The Kids at Riley Hospital for Children (Indianapolis) 
When: Saturday May 12, 2007 
Where: O’Reilly Raceway Park at Indianapolis 
O’Reilly Raceway Park at Indianapolis: News (formerly Indianapolis Raceway Park). 



*More info on Winged Warrior Home Page click WW FORUMS.*

Check these out to find out what we have done for the kids.

Putfile - WW2 Teaser



Gallery



Gallery



Gallery

































Winged Warrior Home Page in a nutshell, it is a Charity event for the kids at the local Childrens hospital, where we all get together, and give with our hearts, as well as our right foot!! AMS took the championship last year, but the competition will be stiff next year for sure.



Photos of Team Imports Roster for the last event:



Winged Warrior Performance Challange and Car Show 





Photos of TEAM USA Roster for the last event:



Winged Warrior Performance Challange and Car Show




Here is lots of photos/videos of ALL events we have had for the kids!



media template2

Some photos from last week at the track. to be used for promotional materials More to follow!! Thought I would share.



























































































HAHA....I found the promo for this year!! *NOT CURRENT EVENT PROMO*!!!!!

Photoshoot for WWII. I notice they put the "USA" plane behind the IMPORT team, and the Russian plane on the other side!  OOOPS.In case you were wondering, we parked the cars, they were lined up at the gate, and SOMEONE let the RED LUMINA in on the photo!! NOBODY knew who he was, obviously a "sneek in". How frickin funny!!










Enjoy!


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

*5 days till registration OPENS UP!!*:fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

*!!Registration will be open at Midnight!! Don't forget................. Happy New Year to all you guys/gals! Get registered as soon as you can. It is NOT first come first serve, just want you to know Registration will be open, starting tonight!!*


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

As some may know, and for those who don't, this event is for the kids at Riley Hospital for Children-Here in Indianapolis. For whatever reason, those kids were dealt a bad blow early on in their lives, and because of that, we are coming together, as an automobile community, to roll up our sleeves, tighten the chin-strap on our helmets, and go out there and RIP IT UP on the track, and raise alot of money for those kids!! It will be a day you WON'T FORGET!! 

*Here is how we are going to spend the day*:

It is an Import vs Domestic Shootout, to see "Who has what", in terms of strait-line acceleration, braking, cornering, and overall handling of their cars. This year we are changing the events a bit, to keep it EXCITING to both Participate in, and to WATCH!! The pace and events will be fast, and will be the most fun you can have, and you should go home at the end of the day, with a warm heart, and a grin that won't wipe off!!

*Number of cars*: The field will be bigger this year, whereas we will have 130 cars. (65 for TEAM IMPORT/65 FOR TEAM USA) Registration will be open for a couple months, to get everyone who wants to compete, a change to enter the "pool" of participants. Teams will be selected at that time, to be evenly matched, in their classes.

*Racing Events:*

1. *Auto-x.* Each team member has 3 passes on a large autox course. This event you will race for lowest time/fastest run, which will count for the team.

2. *Dragrace:* You will have 5 passes down the dragstrip, with LOW E.T. being the time you keep for the team.

3. *Carshow for Racers*: Your car will be parked and judged and scored. This is your "break time" to go look around/eat/take in the cars in the GENERAL carshow, etc...

This is a "TEAM" effort, whereas 65 cars compete for points for their team, and at the end of the day, we will crown one team: "Winged Warrior III Speed Challenge Champions!" Either Team USA, or Team IMPORT.

There will also be individual battles. Your Team USA class, will be pitted against the same class on the Team IMPORT side! We will award trophies to each class 1st/2nd/3rd.

The Car/Motorcycle/racecar/exotic/truck show will be going on the grounds at the same time. There will be LOTS of trophies/Prizes that are up for grabs, and plenty of Vendors, food drink and more!.

*(If you are considering Vending/Sponsoring, let us know as the spaces are filling up)*

This is just a brief update on how we are running things for this event, and how things are going to work out for this year, it is OPEN to people with STOCK cars, all the way up to WOW cars, NO EXPIERENCE, to LOTS OF EXPIERENCE- This event is OPEN FOR YOU!

You will walk away from this event, with a happy feeling, that you did the best you could, both for yourself, and the kids who need you, and surely you will have made friends which will last a lifetime!

If you haven't yet, go sign up and join us today!

More to follow on this, but Friday, May 11th, we will be having our TECH inspection at O'Reilly Raceway Park for the cars selected to compete in the WWIII. We will also be allowing some Test and Tune on the DRAGS that evening as well. Track will be open till Midnight, the day before our event. 

There is alot more to mention, and that will come out shortly, just don't wan't to get too wordy yet!! We are going to do something special for the kids in the hospital come race day, you surely will think it is special as well. Again, more details out soon. Go sign up and enjoy everything on the site!! Welcome to WingedWarrior.net click WW Forums, or Register tab.

Till later,

Kevin Butterfield D.C.
Chairman of the Board.


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

*FYI: REGISTRATION RUNS FROM NOW TILL MARCH 16TH!!! TEAMS POSTED APRIL 2ND!!*


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

Don't be intimdated, JUMP IN!!:fluffy:


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

*To clarify on the DRAG RADIALS, you CAN use them!!! But they have to have 60 treadwear or higher. Nitto 555R's have a 100 TW rating for example, so their fine. Hope this clears the air a bit. Now go sign up.*:fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

*O'Reilly Raceway Park 2007 Schedule is UP!!!*


O’Reilly Raceway Park at Indianapolis News: 2007 DRAG RACING SCHEDULE

It Appears we are going to have a TECH PARTY on Friday, with the "midnight madness" crowd. We will have a barbacue/Meet and Greet/Teching of your vehicle as well! LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TIME GOT EVEN BETTER!! More on this later.
:fluffy:


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

Just a tid-bit of news: We will have the "TECH PARTY" on May 11th, at the track. This will be a time to meet your new team members. We will be having a cookout as well, and this will also be the time to rip it up the track, for some testing and tuning to get ready for your "battle" on May 12th. (Test and Tune is Optional)

Again, I stress that this event, ANYONE can register!! Sign up for this, as I bet you will kick yourself May 13th if you didn't. If the registration is closed, and you didn't throw your hat in the ring for selection,you might just have to wait for WWIV!

We cannot also stress the fact enough, that there will be a HUGE carshow, with everything on wheels expected to be there-LOTS TO SEE AND DO!! Carshow entrants can be done via the website, OR at the gate. There is PLENTY of room for you guys for the show! Pass this info on to the people you know, who "JUST WANT TO SHOW!! 

There will also be Vendors there as well. Just go on the site, and click FORUMS and "watch" the chatter-discussions there. Definetly worth the trip!


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

Some good event info, on how things will be "played out".

Winged Warrior III Info :fluffy:


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

I guess the easiest way to explain this event to someone is: We want to see which team of 65 cars (import or domestic) can get thru the events the Quickest! (DRAGS and the AUTO-X). This event will test the teams capabilites in STOPPING/TURNING/BRAKING and FLATOUT ACCELERATION!! So that part is the team effort. What your STRONG event is, may be your teammate in another classes weakness- got to help each other out. 

On top of that, whatever "class" you are in, you also will get to vie for trophies amongst your class: 1/2/3rd place in all events! It will be quite a fun/exciting day all the way around. So........If your car is just better suited for drags, YOUR TEAM STILL NEEDS YOU!! and if your car is better suited for AUTOX, YOUR TEAM ALSO NEEDS YOU! So don't think you can't enter due to (Enter excuse here) because you CAN! No expierence is needed, and there will be cars from BONE STOCK, to highly Modded. Bone stock Imports will run against Bone stock Domestic cars, etc... Whatever car you have in your garage right now, is PERFECT for this event! Register it!


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

Edit: Change "Quickest Team" to "Team with MOST POINTS!" My bad.


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

Any other questions? don't pass on this one up! Check out our "old teaser" DVD, for the event last year. Maybe that will get your excitement up. We all know you will get "antsy" once it starts getting warm out!! If you have any questions, just ask! Click on MEDIA over there for photos of everything we have done. You probably know someone in those photos.

Enjoy

Putfile - WW2 Teaser


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

Just a heads-up on what is going on:

Registration to race has a little over 4 weeks to go, so if you want to join a team and compete in WWIII, you should get in BEFORE registration closes Mid March. Again, you don't have to have a modded car, OR Expierence to enter! You will be in a class with the same type of car you drive now!! Don't be intimidated........seriously. Enter with a friend if you want, and you can duke it out together.

If you want to enter the GENERAL Car/bike/truck show, that PRE-registration will open within the week, and you can even register for that at the gate if you want to, on May 12th.

Anyone interested in becoming a Vendor, you can also contact us about "Early Bird" registration on that also, BIG savings on that as well. Great place to market/sell your products in front of TONS of people-Great exposure for you.

The registrations are coming in all the time, and this event is shaping up to be a doozy! It is going to be LOTS OF FUN! Don't delay on getting in, if you do, you just might kick yourself if you decide to join after it's too late!

TELL A FRIEND/ Pass the word on if you know someone who would like to race/show with us! Thanks.


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

Dear fellow gearheads, I wan't to personally thank you for letting me in your "home" to promote this event. I really appreciate that. There are only 2 weeks left to register for the race. Please keep that in mind, for those of you still on the fence.

Some of you on here have registered already. Check the site on April 2nd, to see the photo lineups of the teams. (On the Winged Warrior site)

You guys can register to enter the carshow, on the website, or at the gate.

I will back out of here now, and tend to the tasks at hand- gearing up for the event. If you have any more questions or comments, you will find me over on the Welcome to WingedWarrior.net site, same screenname. You can also email me personally at [email protected] We hope to see you out there, either racing/showing, or just being there for the kids.

Again,Thanks for looking in!!

Kevin Butterfield


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

*Here is the tower by the drag start. DRIVERS ONLY get to go up on top of the tower to take it easy! We will have a guard at the bottom of the tower to make sure no vagrants get up there*!:lol: 










*Closeup of tower. We will have access to some "suites" behind the glass there. To watch the drags from!*










*View from on top of the tower. See the drag seats down there? GREAT vantage point!!*










*A photo of the "CREW" helping the Wife and I run this SUPER organized!!*


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

For those of you who are NOT going to race, Pre-Registration for the GENERAL CARSHOW IS NOW OPEN! For those wanting to do just the General Car/Bike/Truck show, you can do it NOW up to May 12th. Discount for early signup. LOTS OF TROPHIES/PRIZES!


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

To those interested: Carshow is $15 in advance and $20 at the door. There are TONS of trophies/prizes/goodies to be handed out to you guys doing the carshow!
Those just wanting to come out and watch, $10 at the gate, kids under 10 FREE. See you May 12th, gates open at 9AM, RACING starts at 10AM. Carshow and Racing Itinerary up soon


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

Field is set!! The drag cars are there also (you can still get in that part), and TUNER SHOP cars are NOT LISTED YET! Enjoy: pm me on Welcome to WingedWarrior.net site if you want in on the drags!

http://www.wingedwarrior.net/registr...rder_ dir=asc


If link doesnt work, go to the site, and click link above the white acrua, for a photo lineup of the teams!!


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

I apologize for not posting much here, am getting quite busy. You guys know where to get ahold of me if you need me. (WW site).

Winged Warrior III Race/Show Itinerary:

RACE ITINERARY:

FRIDAY MAY 11th:

We will be having our "WW Tech", and the autox tech on Friday May 11th. We will be doing this at O'Reilly Raceway Park, and sharing the track with ORP's scheduled "Midnight Madness" event. There will be LOTS of people, and lots of cars dragracing. We will have our own "Winged Warrior" area to conduct tech, and it will be a great time to meet and greet your team mates. Since alot of you are coming from out of town, you just lineup when you get there. 6PM-???? Since it is Midnight madness night, my guess is, they are open till at least midnight. Once your car is teched, and stickered, you are free to go. For those wanting to stay, and race, the track will charge you $15 to do that. You can let us know in advance if you want to race Friday, so we can hold back a ticket for you to do that. The track will have food and drink there for you to purchase, if you need it.
You will also get your car numbering on Friday night, along with your "T" shirt to wear on raceday. Further instructions will be given at this time also. The gate of entry, is the North gate. We will give the racers instructions on what to do, so we can pull you out of the line, and get you to tech. More on that soon.
Those who CANNOT tech on Friday Night, MUST be at the track Saturday at 7AM SHARP to tech. 

SATURDAY MAY 12th:

Those NOT teched Friday, must be at the track at 7AM SHARP for tech
Vendors setup at 7-8AM
Volunteers arrive at 8AM
Drivers arrive at 7:00AM for tech (Drag tech for 1st group)
Course walk at 8:00-9:30
Drivers meeting 9:30
Flag drops at 10AM.
Trophy presentation 6PM.
You will have approx. 2 hours per event: (Drag/autox/carshow). The "Carshow" is different then the GENERAL CARSHOW, as this is actually your "Break" time. Your time to walk around, rest, eat, drink, watch the other racers, or check out the GENERAL CARSHOW. 
The events will be scored 40% drag/40% autox/20% carshow. You will have 5 passes down the dragstrip, and 3 passes on the large autox course. You can (at your discretion) waive the remainder of the runs, after you get ONE run in the books for a team score. 
The track will be VHT prepped for each group. Faster cars can get first dibs on the "glue", whereas, the AWD cars might want to go last in your group if you don't want the VHT (Glue).
Entry for Racers and Volunteers is the south Gate, and Carshow and General public enter thru the western gates, see photo.

GENERAL CARSHOW ONLY ITINERARY: 

Winged Warrior III Speed Challenge and CARSHOW. Here is the "General Carshow" info! 
Where? O’Reilly Raceway Park – Indianapolis, Indiana 
When? Saturday, May 12 – 9am-4pm 
1st, 2nd, 3rd place trophies given in 20 classes including: Sport compact foreign & domestic, mini truck foreign & domestic, car classes, truck classes, muscle car, sports car, classic car, luxury car, lowrider car & truck, 4x4 truck, SUV classes and more! 
Also given away: Best of Show, Best Domestic Car, Best Foreign Car, Best Truck, Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Unfinished and Club participation. 
Schedule of Events – Car show registration 9am-1pm, Drive-thru judging 10am-2pm, Awards 3pm 
Pre-registration is now, till May 5th. Paypal account is [email protected]


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

You guys/gals want us to "save" you a spot inside the fence? For those coming out for the General Carshow portion? Let me know. Will try to keep you all together if you want.


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

WingedWarrior.net :: View topic - Friday Tech itinerary. LOOKEY here racers and Vendors.


TECH IS FRIDAY, FOR THOSE RACING!!


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

Official pix of WWIII

WW Media


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

*TOTAL AMOUNT FOR THE KIDS FROM WWIII IS: $15,288.00*

Amount of $2.23 stays in the account. (Got to leave _something_ in there.) :lol: :lol: :lol: Great job guys! I want to personally thank everyone, including Mike at ORP, ALL sponsors/Vendors, racers, people behind the scenes, Mikey/Brian/Dale and all the volunteers. Without all you have done, we wouldn't have been able to do this, nor raise so much for the kids! Lets triple it for next year!

*TO RECAP*:

*WW0:* (Carshow only) *$290 *raised for indegent kids to buy them Christmas gifts. 

*WWI:* Mt. Comfort airport: *$1900*-ish 

*WWII:* Anderson Airport: *$5000*-ish 

*WWIII: * O'Reilly Raceway Park *$15,288.00*

So............. *$22,478 *was raised since we started this endeavor. Not too bad, and it is making a difference in the kids' lives. My/our alternative would be to sit on the sideline and do nothing- life is too short for doing that! I say $50K at least next year! Who agrees with me?

That check will be presented to the Cheer Guild Tomorrow at their Luncheon. I am sure they will come on here and comment. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

The trend is going UP, so that is a great growth curve, and shows we are on the right path to success. Again, thanks to all. :headbang :headbang


----------

